# Muse - The Resistance



## chasekybv (Jun 28, 2011)

Release date: September 14th 2009
Genre: Alternative/Progressive

+

Track listing:
1. "Uprising" - 5:02
2. "Resistance" - 5:46
3. "Undisclosed Desires" - 3:56
4. "United States of Eurasia (+Collateral Damage)" - 5:47
5. "Guiding Light" - 4:13
6. "Unnatural Selection" - 6:54
7. "MK Ultra" - 4:06
8. "I Belong to You (+Mon cœur s'ouvre Ã* ta voix)" - 5:38
9. "Exogenesis: Symphony Part 1 (Overture)" - 4:18
10. "Exogenesis: Symphony Part 2 (Cross-Pollination)" - 3:56
11. "Exogenesis: Symphony Part 3 (Redemption)" - 4:37

overall, while this is not their best album, i believe this album contains some of Muse's best work. the symphonic elements are mixed in flawlessly. Bellamy displays beautiful range, while Wolstenholme's slap bass and backing vocals tie the sound together very nicely. you can definitely hear some Queen influence in there as well, especially in "United States of Eurasia" The three part symphony at the end is absolutley brilliant.

bottom line: this album will please Muse fans, but still doesn't beat the experimentation and awesome riffing in Origin of Symmetry. to me, this is there second best album, behind OoS.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Etkimp


----------

